# atapi.sys stop error BSOD



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Usually I can work my way through things and fix stuff myself. But not this time.

A few months ago I went to a highly recomended computer store and bought a new motherboard, processor and power supply. Ever since then i've been having some problems. I paid them to install everything so it would be 'covered.' But when I got it home and started having problems I phoned them and they said they would fix it ... If I paid them $45 (Canadian $35 American?) an hour. They lost my business there because they are the ones who installed it improperly.

They stated everything was compatible because I took my comp in and showed it to them so there would be no mistakes. The first problem I had, though, was the insane load up times. It would show a pic of the intel HT motherboard info for about 30 secs, try to load, get some writing that would only let me bypass it by ctrl-alt-deling it and then back to another intel pic for the motherboard info. I timed it once ... it took about 1.5-2.5 mins (i'll have to double check it again sometime). I even d/led a program that monitors performance for boot ups to see what was the problem, but it wouldn't even recognize that long waiting periods as part of the boot up and other than the intel stuff and the ctrl-alt-del part it loaded fast.

Now i'm having problems installing stuff. I get the BSOD that tells me its beginning the physical memory dump everytime I try to install something large from disc. Doom 3, Harry Potter game and now a pre order disc for Everquest 2. I somehow got Doom 3 to install after 2 full days of fiddling.

I plan on buying more memory and a new HD soon and possibly a new video card but would like this fixed before I add more hardware onto the pile when maybe some of the current stuff is messed and needs replacing.

Hopefully someone can help me out because i've spent countless hours trying to fix it and searching help forums and FAQs galore and never once found anyone with a similar problem. Lots of BSOD being triggered by different things and never once the intel MB hanging problem.

Thanks in advance.

Specs (will open up my box to get more info if required, this is all off the top of my head):

Windows XP
2.4 Ghz
512 RAM (Kingston?)
P-4
SP1
Radeon 9500/9700
HD 5400 rpm
MB Intel PERL865

Also, I did a few BSOD tests and wrote down all the info:

atapi.sys error

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR

STOP: 0X0000007A (0XC03E1208, 0XC000000E, 0XF8482558, 0X04B17860)

ADDRESS AT F8482558

BASE AT F8476000

DATA STAMP 3D6DDB04


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sounds like disk controller drivers are incorrect. Get the most recent IDE drivers for your particular motherboard and install them in safe mode. YOu should post some negative info regarding this company in ResellerReatings.com or your local Better Business Bureau. They pulled the old bait and leave town routine on you. I would also open the case and make sure that everything is in that PC that was on the original invoice.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's what that error code means: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q130801/

Was Windows reinstaled from scratch when you got the new hardware?

I would test both the hard drive and Memory.

Memory Testor: http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

For the hard drive I would find the manufacturer, ie Maxtor, WD, etc, and download their diagnostics utiility to test the drive.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Hard drive related to the controller or drive itself. Is this an SATA drive or an IDE one? Probably IDE at 5400 RPM

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prmd_stp_fvlq.asp


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

It was all reinstalled from scratch right after I got it from them and I did it again a few weeks after again because of the problems. 

windiag just ignored my boot cd and I have no 3 1/2 inch floppies. I'll try again. 

my HD is not a SATA ... just an old crappy one  

Looking on the System info section of my MB CD it says this under On Board Devices:

On Board Devices 1:

Device Type: Video
Device Description: Intel GMCH AGP Graphics Controller
Device Status: Disabled

Is that supposed to be disabled?

And now my comp won't shutdown/restart unless I do it manually from the front of my comp. Heh, when it rains it pours. And i'm trying to get it all done by tonight because tomorrow morning I leave for a field excercise for two weeks and I don't want to either come home to this problem or leave my completely computer illiterate (i'm only slightly so) with this mess and a half broken computer.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Device Type: Video
> Device Description: Intel GMCH AGP Graphics Controller
> Device Status: Disabled
> 
> Is that supposed to be disabled?


Yes that is the onboard video, you are using the Radeon 9500/9700, so the onboard would need to be disabled...

Have you opened the case and checked the connections to the hard drive, and CD drive ?

Also, while the case is opened, check to see if there are any other devices connected on the same cable as the hard drive ?

If so unplug any device that is connected...


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hard drive and cd rom are connected ... At least i'm pretty sure they are ... I just tried installing a game again and it got 99% of the way through this time before the BSOD. It always gives me the BSOD while to installs the game. Never during the setup process and it only freezes on the same games that gives me BSODs when I put the cd in after the computer is already running. There must be a correlation between the two but I have no idea how to connect them.

I've also done a diagnostics on my HD and updated all drivers (that's why I tried to reinstall ... to see if that made the difference).

Would the windiag not working be a by product of me getting an error message everytime i start up saying Reboot and Select Proper Boot Device? I have to ctrl-alt-del to get past that everytime. It's been like that since I got it from the store and even after I reinstalled windows. That's why I originally tried to get them to fix it (and they told me I had to pay for them to fix what they wrecked).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

WinDiag needs a floppy. Maybe MemTest86 works off a CD?

http://www.memtest86.com/

If not Ultimate Boot CD has a whack load of diagnostics: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Hard drive and cd rom are connected


If they are connected to the same ribbon cable, try disconnecting ( both power and ribbon cable ) the CD-ROM, and see if it will boot faster...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For Chipset and IDE drivers you can always get the latest striaght from Intel: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...SFullName=Windows*+XP+Home+Edition&submit=Go!
INF Update and Application Accelerator are the important ones.

You should also try a new IDE cable for the harddrive. Make sure its an 80 wire cable.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Checked inside my comp. All cables were independent of one another.

Thanks for all the help and fast replies so far guys. At the very least i'm learning lots of new stuff.  

When I (when I say 'I' I mean you guys) finally figure this out it'll probably be something simple and small that was right under my nose. 

I'll take a look in the basement and maybe I have an old IDE cable stored in one of my old computer parts boxes.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, this might seem like a dumb question but if I don't have a floppy and use a cd rom I just place the memtest.iso on a cd by itself and restart my comp?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...



> Checked inside my comp. All cables were independent of one another.


Blows my theroy out of the water...

But still wandering about this error...



> Reboot and Select Proper Boot Device?


This would seem to suggest that either in the BIOS the Boot order isn't correct, or it's having problems seeing the boot device...



> Ok, this might seem like a dumb question but if I don't have a floppy and use a cd rom I just place the memtest.iso on a cd by itself and restart my comp?


Actually no...what you will need is a burning software, that can convert and burn an ISO to CD, ( like Alcahol 120, or I think the newer versions of NERO will )...


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Foiled again by the 3 inch floppy. My cd burning program (i missed this last time) had a button "make this into a bootable cd" and when I pressed it it asked me to place a 3" floppy in the the a: drive so it could make one, heh. Ahh well. My lovely wife is on her way home now with a borrowed 3" floppy from my parents place.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

> This would seem to suggest that either in the BIOS the Boot order isn't correct, or it's having problems seeing the boot device...


How would I go about finding a remedy for this problem? It's the one that's probably at the root of many other problems i've had.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Reboot and start tapping the "Del" key ( I think that is the one for the Intel boards, could be F2 ), in the menus you should see something like "Boot order", or "Boot Devices", since you don't have a floppy, change it to boot first to the CD-ROM, then the Hard Drive...

And I'm actually supprised that the company that replaced the motherboard let this go out the door, where I work we wouldn't...


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

did as ya said. when the wife gets home later i'll give that mem test a go and hopefully it knows more than i do


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Did that help the boot problem ?


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll give it a go but something else popped up. While I was fiddling with all this stuff my computer decided it would fight back and I now cannot click 'shutdown' or 'restart'. I just get a beep (single short beep) and nothing happens. So I have to manusally shut down everytime. I was hoping to fix that problem before I tried to fix the reboot one cause manually restarting makes my comp do different things when I start it up again and it's hard to see results in the other problem when i'm only adding to it everytime i restart. 

I'll give another manual restart though and see if the problem even comes up. Also, another point. I only get the reboot and proper boot device thing when I start up, NEVER on a restart ... If that helps. 

If my computer was a horse it woulda been shot for being lame awhile ago methinks.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Still does it


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...

This is interesting...try powering down, and reset the BIOS, you can do it by eithet removing the CMOS battery ( for about 10 minuets ), or find the CMOS clear jumper, and set it to pins 2&3 ( for about 30 seconds ) then put it back to pins 1&2...

For some reason this pc isn't seeing the proper boot device, from the BOOT up, it could be a corrupt BIOS setting, or a bad BIOS chip...

Just guessing, but there may be a setting in the BIOS, to ask you to choose the BOOT device ?


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll open er up and have a look. But i'm not sure where the battery is. 

It lets you choose the boot device as in cd-rom or floppy drive? I believe I seen something familiar in there like that.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

It should look like an over sized watch battery...


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't find anywhere on how to make a boot floppy ... I have no clue on how to do this. for the memtest86 installation part in the readme it says this: "3) Installation (Linux Only)". That's great for Linux users  I'll give the microsoft mem tester a try ... But from comments made here and else where I figured the memtest86 would be the better choice.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Did the microsoft one and it reported no errors in the mem.


----------



## stevenpfo (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, i'm an idiot and I got memtest86 to work. No errors there either. But I forgot to mentiont hat when I tried to run the microsoft mem test it said that there was a problem in the Windows Memory Diagnostics. There were deficiencies in the WMD and not my comp. It also said that there were one or more memory map were aligned in a way that could not be processed.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I would still suggesting checking the jumper setting of the hard drive. Some Western Digital drives are deteceted faster if they are set on Cable Select rather then Master on some motherboard's; and sometimes they do better set as Master. If you have another brand of hard drive it still might be worth trying. 

To me at least some of the problem seems to be hard drive related. It would be worth re-testing it several times in a row as it might get worse when the drive is hot.


----------

